
Show HN: Affirm – Improved error messages for Python assert statements - zoozla
https://github.com/gooli/affirm
======
zoozla
I like to have a liberal amount of asserts in my code, especially when I'm
interfacing with some external component, just to make sure I've got my
assumptions correctly. The Python assert errors are pretty useless, so I made
a small library to make them (slightly) better. Hopefully other people can use
it too.

